# Veto tool bag pics



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey guys, I keep looking at the Veto pro pac. I need to do a little more research before I take the plunge:laughing: I was thinking maybe the XL or maybe even the XXL-F. The pics they have on the site really don't show it loaded with real life common tools. 

Do you guys have any pictures of yours loaded up? What do you have in it? 



Thanks, Dave


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have the XL. If it is filled to the gills with tools, it gets a bit heavy.
I just found a OT-LC on craigslist for 60 bucks that I am going to snatch up tomarrow or friday.

I keep a ton of stuff in there, I bet it has saved me the cost of the bag over the last year, not losing small hand tools, or leaving them at home and buying a duplicate.

I can take a picture of mine tomarrow.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Dave if you want the xxl, i was gonna part with mine since i got into the festool systainer(thanx to warner:laughing
i was gonna put it on ebay but if you want i can snap some shots for you! and let me know if your interested in buying it?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Five Star said:


> Dave if you want the xxl, i was gonna part with mine since i got into the festool systainer(thanx to warner:laughing
> i was gonna put it on ebay but if you want i can snap some shots for you! and let me know if your interested in buying it?


 
That's what I am hear for!:laughing:


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

The XL is big, holds a lot and gets unusefully heavy. I sold mine to a member here so I could buy an LC which is smaller.

The LC has not left my truck. I should probably return it to Amazon since I think it still has the tag on it. I don't use many hand tools daily, so for me, it's just storage in the truck where I go take tools in and out from. 

If I need snips, I need snips. I don't need the 45 other things I have in there that are totally unrelated....know what I mean?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Greg's Veto is serving me very well, I would not want the XXL for it is a little too big.

I'm concidering pruning down my tools to fit in a XL-LT since I use a laptop more then tools these days...but its 330 bucks!

I will post a pic tommorow for you.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Greg Di said:


> The XL is big, holds a lot and gets unusefully heavy. I sold mine to a member here so I could buy an LC which is smaller.
> 
> The LC has not left my truck. I should probably return it to Amazon since I think it still has the tag on it. I don't use many hand tools daily, so for me, it's just storage in the truck where I go take tools in and out from.
> 
> If I need snips, I need snips. I don't need the 45 other things I have in there that are totally unrelated....know what I mean?


I think the veto pro is more for service calls and assembly type of installs where you keep a handful of different plyers,screwdrivers,percision type of instruments,etc. 

if you know your climbing on a ladder or need one screwdriver and a snips then your not gonna lug the bag!
But if your goin into a home and you may need to fiddle with something and you need a few different tools then its nice since everything is organized in the veto!

i keep most of my framing and siding tools in the xxl, prybars and cats paws on oneside,and all kinds of bits,drivers,siding zip and snips in the other!
Come to think of it i really dont think i want to sell it now :whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I forgot my camera, I'l have to snap a shot when I'm home. For service calls its fantastic, I would never give up the Veto for a systainer.

The Veto has a unique way of having everything organized and at your fingertips. It would take a serious systainer insert to even come close to the organizational ability of the Veto, not to mention is alot easyer to throw over your shoulder then carry a heavy sys with their uncomfortable handles.

For me the Veto for tools and the systainers for everything else is just about the two best purchases I ever made.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks guys for the replies.


Thats ok five star I won't hold you to the sale:laughing: 
I guess I'm now leaning toward the xl so I can acctually carry it! My question is, will the xl hold a decent amount of hand tools and have room for a cordless drill, extra battery, charger? Its the small white makita, so it is a pretty small drill.

I have a bucket boss and a clc bag in my truck for all my hand tools, I was just looking to put together my most commonly used tools for punchlist or handyman type work. So I can just grab one bag.


Thanks, Dave


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

dkillianjr said:


> Thanks guys for the replies.
> 
> 
> Thats ok five star I won't hold you to the sale:laughing:
> ...


It should be fine, there should be room to spare.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

See i like the xxl better, aslong as you dont over doit its easy to carry and fits a level, flat bars,drills,etc,the xxl is shorter and longer, the xl is taller and shorter,
The xxl is also balanced nice, for what you looking to do dave i think you need the xxl, if your just for hand tools then the xl will do!
do you have a place where you can actually touch and feel before you buy!
Also i have an xl open mouth which i use for trim and cab jigs and bits!AWESOME:thumbup:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

So far....no pics :laughing:

The veto bags is on my long, long list of things I need to get. Once I start looking at Festool, I know I need to start a recovery group local chapter


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks guys,Hmm decisions decisions:laughing: 

five star, thats the worst part nobody around here sells them! There is an electritian a couple streets over that has one, it looks like the xxl. I usually drive by in the morning when he is loading up, I can see it in the back. Maybe I'll have to stop the next time and make a new friend:laughing:


Wheres those pics at guys:clap::laughing:





Thanks, Dave


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I want to ake some pics of mine but, it is stuck in the back of the burban and I am almost done with rebuilding the top half of the engine.

I suck, huh?


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I just got mine yesterday caus they where 15% off for the holidays and you get a free stabilo level.
Here it is full of tools.
View attachment 25955


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

^^^^ Love the "Tools"! ^^^^


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Anderson said:


> Well I just got mine yesterday caus they where 15% off for the holidays and you get a free stabilo level.
> Here it is full of tools.
> View attachment 25955


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

That's an expensive bag for Fisher Price tools


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

looks like my 4yr olds tool bag! ohh no wait my kids got the stanley:laughing:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I have the LC, but hardly use it anymore.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

when I walked in the door with the new bag my 4 year old little girl dumped all her tools out of her ryobi tool bag I gave her, and took my new bag and will not give it back. She has been dragging the bag around the house for 2 days. 
The reason I have not taken it away is caus the missus has decided after I bought it that she is going to wrap it and give it to me for xmas. I very much doubt that I will see the $110 from her either.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

The XXL is more for thoes that need to carry big hammers, squares, large levels etc. Some days I curse not having it for the square/level; but more of what I do I can use a small speed square and a 4" level. 

I think the "tool pouch" side of the XXL is like unforling an XL flat, so think of it as an XL but with a big long open part on the other side.

Now the XL loaded with tools is heavy not crazy heavy but I wouldn't want it any heavier. The XL was a significantly smaller bag then I used before and I find it way more convinient.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> Greg its getting worked hard!
> 
> Killer, I'l check out the SK's I haven't heard of them, what makes them better? Comfort? Fit? Durability?


Yes.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

You guys are like woman with these designer tool bags


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

tom m said:


> You guys are like woman with these designer tool bags


Cool women!!!:laughing:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Hmm... I wonder if I could have veto make me a bag to match my boots:whistling:laughing:


Dave


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

dkillianjr said:


> Hmm... I wonder if I could have veto make me a bag to match my boots:whistling:laughing:
> Dave


Oh, we can get them matching I never knew that... :clap:


----------



## Quiglag (Dec 18, 2007)

One thing I noticed about the Veto was the lack of a tape loop. I like having easy access to masking tape. Seems simple enough for them to add and wonder why it is not on the bags.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

These bags do look nice but my $15 bucket boss does the same thing. Looks like they hold less than my bucket boss holds also.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BC throw up some shots of the bucket boss so we can compare. :thumbsup:

I found with any bag with a large open area allows one to throw garbage and tools in the open part. The Veto has the unique ability to force a slob like myself to keep things tidy, because there is no "catch all" common space...Unlike the BucketBoss. Plus its more compact, closed top to prevent people borrowing your tools and if it falls over it stays intact instead of making a mess.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> BC throw up some shots of the bucket boss so we can compare. :thumbsup:
> 
> I found with any bag with a large open area allows one to throw garbage and tools in the open part. The Veto has the unique ability to force a slob like myself to keep things tidy, because there is no "catch all" common space...Unlike the BucketBoss. Plus its more compact, closed top to prevent people borrowing your tools and if it falls over it stays intact instead of making a mess.


 
I will take pic today.

Here you go guys. Some of the tools were not in their pouches but you get the idea. The problem is it can hold so many tools it's almost impossible to carrys. I have prob only used up 70% of the pockets.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice setup BC everything you have is so freakin organized!:laughing: Like inner said, I'm a big slob too! I need something that forces me to be neat. I have a bucket boss now and it has more garbage in it now than tools:laughing: 

Well I found a tool store today that I never knew existed!! Its the only place in within a 50 mile radius that sells vetos. They practicly had to throw me out today:laughing:, they have freakin everything, they even stock pls lasers! I ended up picking up the XL. I wish they were made in the USA for that kind of money, but it still seems like a super nice bag.

Dave


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Good for you Dave, glad you spent the money its christmas afterall. You will get the stabilo level too. Which offsets teh price a little


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Anderson said:


> Good for you Dave, glad you spent the money its christmas afterall. You will get the stabilo level too. Which offsets teh price a little



Yup thats what I figured. Usually every christmas I go shopping for gifts and always end up spending just as much on me!:laughing:



Dave


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

you,ll be happy with the veto pro, there nice bags!(better than buckets) :thumbup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Bucket boss looks like good dollar value!

Still I see the trouble of its less compact and prone to dumping over. When I do downtown work or small jobs/service work I do it out of a tiny Honda Element and every square inch is important. The bucket boss is stacked on something could dump and its not well suited to stacking ontop of.

I bought 2 of these for 25 bucks a piece:









If anyone is looking for a budget toolbag its excellent, still you have to understand that the veto has similar capacity because of its "vertically integrated" pouches. So the veto is a smaller bag, smaller footprint, and doesn't dump!

I'l post pics later of my different bags I've been through recently.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Bucket boss looks like good dollar value!
> 
> Still I see the trouble of its less compact and prone to dumping over. When I do downtown work or small jobs/service work I do it out of a tiny Honda Element and every square inch is important. The bucket boss is stacked on something could dump and its not well suited to stacking ontop of.
> 
> ...


 
Thats the only issue i have with bucket boss. Being top heavy. If i put it in the trailer i have to make sure it's wedge in other wise it will tip over. The only reason wouldnt go for the veto bags is because of the saws i carry in the bucket. I have 4 saws in there plus pipe grips and rasp.


----------



## wireless (Nov 2, 2006)

Inner10 said:


> Bucket boss looks like good dollar value!
> 
> Still I see the trouble of its less compact and prone to dumping over. When I do downtown work or small jobs/service work I do it out of a tiny Honda Element and every square inch is important. The bucket boss is stacked on something could dump and its not well suited to stacking ontop of.
> 
> ...


I used to use that bag and even bought a few on clearance so I'd have them even if they are discontinued. Shortly after buying the extra ones I stopped using them because they get way too heavy.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BC check out the XXL closed top it can handle many saws!

Wireless I agree, but then again all toolbags get too heavy. It is not that BAG that is heavy it is what is IN the BAG.

Go through and look at your tools, if you havent used it in a month then put it in your "secondary bag" or kit it with other things. I only use my 1/16" screwdriver for contacts....so I put it in the systainer of contacts.

I carried around my conduit reamer and pipe cutter for months until I realized, holy crap I only use this to fit conduit, so it went into a systainer of conduit fittings.

Why do I have 3 110 punches? Why 2 IT100 toners? Why 2 Stud finders that are both useless. Why 3 pairs of needle nose pliars? Why this universal nutsetter that is such a POS I never use it. And why can't I find my damn pencil!?


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

Phtt... Keep all those broken tools in the XXL-F and use the shoulder strap, pack it full and you then can look like Quasimodo carrying your tools... But this tread and Inner10 has reminded me of my need to go through the bag and lighten the load a bit.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Thats a good point about the veto, you gotta have a shoulder strap, you can carry more weight and you have your hands free


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> BC check out the XXL closed top it can handle many saws!
> 
> Wireless I agree, but then again all toolbags get too heavy. It is not that BAG that is heavy it is what is IN the BAG.
> 
> ...


Precisely why I am probably going to ditch my LC. It's a tool "holder". I walk over to it IN MY TRUCK and grab snips. If I need snips, I don't need linesman pliers, a catspaw, a blockplane, etc... No sense bringing EVERY hand tool I own into the house when I only need one tool.

I have duplicate tools that I keep in task-specific kits. That makes sense. There are some tools that you only need for one specific task.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

That reminds me...I need to go Amazon another philips head screwdriver for my LV wiring bag. 

Thanks...


----------



## bdoles (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's my Veto bag. Had it about 3 years now and love it. I do need to get another shoulder strap. I've thinned the herd of stuff I keep in it. Took out my chisels and put them in their own leather roll. 

There are times I wish it had wheels and one of those retractable leashes...! :laughing:


----------

